# Home Made Cyclops' Company



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Some months ago, I have scratchbuilted a Cyclops' Company. Just for the fun, and because it smells like cheese. :biggrin:

They are builted in plastic card, and have a bigger size (48 x 36 mm) than the original from Forge World, in accordance with the increase scale of the GW miniatures. 










I used some bitz like eagles (from imperial heavy stubbers ammo boxes) and oculars (from jumelar oculars).

The operators are cadians with tank crew arms. The screens are from Rhino interior, and the cable is guitar string. I modified the radio, cutting the loudspeaker.

I made ten of them, for an entirely Cyclops' Company! :laugh:










Painting of the Cyclops: I used aerograph in a first time (median green and brown on a black coat). The details are painted in a second time (Boltgun Metal and Black Ink). Some icons, and battle damages (muck, scrapes). A 'diluted' brown juice on the minis and that's all. 










(Sorry for my perfectible english)


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

they look freaking awsome


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Where'd the piccies go?


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

STATIC said:


> Where'd the piccies go?


To my gallery
http://www.zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=gals&idx=63


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

WOW DUDE!!!!!!!!
There is some awesome work in there.
I like it alot.


----------

